# Solved: MS Office Outlook Add-In



## woodbutc (Aug 3, 2008)

I get the following message each time I open Outlook, I click OK and it goes away.

C:\ Users\*********\App Data\Roaming\Microsoft\Addins\C:\Program~2\Office11\Addins\Outbak.dll' is not a valid Office Add-In

This started when I loaded MS Office to my new computer running Vista Basic. I don't know where it came from and don't know to get rid of it, assuming I don't need it elsewhere.

What say you...........thanx


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *woodbutc*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

In Outlook 2003,
Tools > Options > Other tab > Advanced Options button > Add-In Manager button
In the Add-In Manager window, uncheck *Outbak.dll*
*OK, OK, OK* to close.

Close and restart Outlook 2003 to test.

Let us know if that takes care of the message or not.


----------



## woodbutc (Aug 3, 2008)

Outbak.dll is not listed in Add-In Manager. I also clicked on COM add-in and got the same message as when I start up Outlook. What now??


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I see your directory path has a directory *Roaming* in it.
This is a roaming profile?

Can you locate the Outbak.dll on your hard drive?
If so, see if renaming it Outbak.old makes a difference.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Wait, before you rename that file...

You were not able to access the *Com Add-Ins* window?
Try starting Outlook in safe mode:
Using Command lines

Start > Run
Key in:
outlook /safe
Click: *OK*

(You may need to use the full directory path) see link above.

Then see if you can access the *Com Add-Ins* window.


----------



## woodbutc (Aug 3, 2008)

I could access the COM Add-Ins window, just when I first clicked did get the error message. Anyhow, I did some more googling and found Microsoft had addressed this very issue at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319900. So I need to decide whether to just live with the error message or try to fix it............thanx for your efforts.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Good job!

Thanks for posting back and letting us know your results, or potential results.


----------

